# Overclock.net Xenforo Migration 2020



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all, 

For a while now we have been eluding to an impending site migration, hence why some of the sites current bugs and functionality issues have remained up till now as there was little point patching a system that will be altogether replaced in the near future, however we of course still want to apologize for the pain it has been dealing with a flaky platform for a fair while now. Trust me we hear you ! We also use the site and get just as frustrated when things that should work, don't. Before I go into further detail, please see an announcement from the owners of Overclock.net, VerticalScope.



> Dear Community Members,
> 
> Over the past year or two, there have been updates to the environment that have introduced challenges in usability and performance. Efforts to improve the technology, user interface, and site performance has revealed weaknesses in the platform and outdated software this site uses. This has made it increasingly difficult and frustrating to support and upgrade to more modern reliable standards that users deserve. Our advertising experience and certain ad partners have further degraded the functionality of the site. This is not the experience we want for the members of this community.
> 
> Members want a fast site that performs well across all devices, to be able to find relevant and interesting content, and easily share through text, images, video and messaging on a secure platform. Our goal is to provide this ultimate user experience to all members.
> 
> We will be implementing a new platform to better meet the needs of this community and allow us to provide support more efficiently. Our focus is to create a sustainable platform that performs well, and loads faster on all devices, while offering seamless ways to search and connect. Technology is constantly innovating - by creating an environment that we control we can maintain the site with more frequent improvements and maintenance updates.
> 
> Although change can be difficult, we are here to support you through the process. We make every effort to review existing settings and make the changes needed so the migration goes smoothly. If you notice something doesn’t seem correct once the site goes live, don’t panic! We’ll have a dedicated person monitoring as the site goes live to answer any questions and provide support through this change.
> 
> *What’s next?*
> 
> I bet you’re thinking, “What does this mean for me and the community?” It does mean change, but it will help solve a large majority of the issues that this site may have been experiencing. We have reviewed reported issues, site statistics, traffic data, and user feedback to help us prioritize the changes and improvements. Uploading an image or video will be easier and streamlined. Ad formatting will change with a new site layout. The site will be more responsive - there is no need to use a mobile skin or special app! Security and user privacy will continue to be a top priority.
> 
> When will this be happening? Soon! We recognize the user experience is slow and there are bugs from the outdated software. The sooner we can change that the better we can make the experience for you. You’ll start to see activity related to cleanup in preparation for migration very shortly. We will post an announcement to the community prior to starting the actual data migration. Once the migration begins, the site will go into maintenance mode and will be read-only while data is being migrated.
> 
> We appreciate each member’s contribution to this community and look forward to an improved experience for you all.


So now that we have heard from VerticalScope, lets get into some specifics. 


*What are we migrating to?* 

We will be migrating over to the Xenforo platform. Some of you will already be aware of it and if not it is still likely you have used sites using the platform. Many of you will have heard of IGN, they use the same software platform as do other popular sites such as Toms Hardware and Anandtech.


*When is this happening?* 

The migration will be happening in approximately 40 days from the date of this post. However with these types of moves, there can sometimes be bumps in the road which may call for a slight delay.


*Uh Oh...we have been here before !*

We all very much understand the concerns that some of you will have with respects to the site migrating again. We all know last time as very difficult and there were many things broken and left broken to date. It has been rough on all those who use OCN and made it their home from home. So I will take a moment to give you the transparency that everyone here deserves, we have a bumpy road ahead. The transition to Xenforo will not be seamless, upon launch important core features of the site will be unavailable or in a static state, let's go through it. 

*Reputation System*: VerticalScope is aiming to port this system over in a static state only while the new system is developed. What does that mean ? Well what this means is that the Rep statistics will still be available to view as you do now, including the flames you have earned up until the point of migration. However as the system will be static, you will not be able to give users rep during this time. 

*Rigbuilder*: This system will not be available at launch as it needs to be redeveloped for use on the new platform. The database of user rigs will be saved and ported over to the new platform, as such your rig data will remain intact and be available again when the new Rig builder is available. We are investigating whether it is possible to maintain the Rig Builder in a static state in order to current sig rigs to carry on displaying until the new system is ready.

*User awards*: This system will not be available at launch as it needs to be redeveloped for use on the new platform. The database of user assigned awards will be preserved. Upon the new system going live, your badges will return.

The above three systems are considered core systems to the OCN experience, these are the ones that we will be pushing _HARD_ on for return as soon as possible to a point of savagery with the VS Devs. Systems such as the I-trader system used for the Marketplace and the member product review system will return as soon as possible but not until all core systems have returned.


*What is happening between now and the migration?*

Overclock.net is a large and complicated beast, some of which is now redundant due to the many years of changes. The VS devs will be performing some cleaning to the databases and just a general pruning to the site in order to slim us down prior to migrating. This allows for a cleaner and quicker migration and removes factors that need not be there. Consider it a spring clean. While on the surface this should have no effect on the site so far as usability, nothing is ever 100%. With this in mind, should you encounter an issue on the site that is new, please feel free to mention it in this thread and we can take a look into it. 

Myself and The_Manual will be taking a look at the mirror site of OCN. This will essentially be a copy of OCN on the new Xenforo platform. This will give us a chance to take a look at the new platform in more depth and allow us to look around and take stock of anything that is not right and alert the VS Devs. Unfortunately, our testing will be limited to testing the vanilla functions of the Xenforo platform with the OCN face. While this still gives us a good opportunity to take an early look at things, we will not be testing any OCN specific features as they will only be available sometime after the migration takes place.


*What happens after migration?*

Aside from the development of the core OCN systems as mentioned before, there will be an element of debugging. With any new software release you have bugs that need patches, it is no different to website transition. The OCN staff will be playing with the various systems that vanilla Xenforo offers as well as ensuring that the overall setup of the site is correct to ensure that we can get everything smoothed out as soon as humanly possible. I just want to be clear that there WILL be bugs, and while that can be annoying, it is the nature of any upgrade/change. We are all tech guys, so we get it. During our own testing we know all you clever people out there will notice issues as well and possibly before any of the staff do. There will be opportunity for you to post your findings which will enable us to investigate further. 
We of course always appreciate the time taken to properly document a bug,its location,environment and its re-production. As such, as a small token of our appreciation all users who provide us with a unique and viable bug report will be awarded a badge that will show in your signature as soon as the Award system is up and running. The badge will look like this :








Further to this all those who provide a unique and viable bug report will also be awarded a *1 Year Premium Overclocked Account*

_The user awards and 1 Year Premium Overclocked Account for bug finding will available for 30 days from the day of migration._

Post migration, we will set up this initiative so you guys can hit the ground running. 


....................................................................................................................................................................................... 

For now that is it. While some of the above will undoubtedly come as a disappointment, we (the staff) will continue to push forward to make the best of the situation and get the features you all love back online as soon as possible, so please bare with us. Just remember that upon initial launch, things will look strange and unrecognizable, but please bare in mind that it is NOT a finished product and we will be working hard to restore as much as we can as soon as we can and we of course during this time will be listening to user feedback. While we understand that there will be those who wish to be vocal about the changes, we are fine with that and certainly expect it, but we do ask that you be respectful. 

We are looking forward to being able to leverage the up to date web tech that Xenforo has to offer with an effort to enhancing the user experience across the board. If you have any questions then please do feel free to ask them in this thread and we will answer them to the best of our ability  We will post updates as and when we have them.

All the best,
ENTERPRISE & Team.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Update 12/08/20*



> Hello all,
> 
> Small update to share.
> 
> The migration will be proceeding as scheduled and will happen around the end of August. We will be launching in a bare bones state and we will not have features such as Rep,Awards or Rigbuilder. That being said, VerticalScope have committed to getting the Reputation System back online very soon after the migration. Once the Reputation System is back in full swinging action we will be working towards getting the User Award & Rig builder back up and running. VerticalScope are actually in the process of fleshing out a REP system platform that will be the "Benchmark" for all other communities under its wing. This means that OCN will be said benchmark and the new system that will be built for OCN will also serve as a foundation for other like systems for other communities. All in all this means that we will get to see the latest and greatest first and we will get priority development for this system. However to be clear, the rep system that arrives initially will be a very basic and incomplete project, it will be there to serve as a a basic functional tool while it is being developed.
> 
> As another piece of good news, the new community rep at VS is great to work with and shares our interests and frustrations. He has worked to build tech communities up from scratch such as Toms Hardware which is a reassuring sign of positive things to come. It always helps having someone in your corner who comes from a community management point of view! For me, this is a positive move in the right direction after what we can all agree, has been a directionless time. I will be working with him on a regular basis with respects to the migration and OCN as a whole post migration. Fingers crossed that we can really make something out of this next step toward the future.
> 
> All the best,
> E


----------



## XGS-Duplicity

Hi Enterprise. Could you elaborate on ocnet's plan to control undercover vendor/reseller/corporate marketer accounts from posting on the new platform? I'm not the only person to believe and feel that there are unidentified industry shills constantly roaming upon us trying to sell us stuff. It's gotten to the point where I have to openly state on the forums that I do not have any money to spend right now and that i'm poor. (believe me, if i had the damn money i'd get the liquid cooling, i'd get the best ramkits, i'd get multiple boards, i'd bin several chips). It makes me uncomfortable that I have to mention my financial status just to get these bloody miscreants to back off. And then boom, those accounts slowly back away. There are many users who feel this way. 

As a user, I want a community that is authentic, Not a website that gives the impression that it could be a front for a sales funnel. Users want to feel like they are part of something genuine and not like they are trying to be exploited for cash. I also understand that ocnet is a business, i don't think anyone minds regular advertisers or w/e or identifiable shill accounts or identifiable company representatives like we've had in the past(for example gigabyte employee Matt openly upfront identified himself in his account ID in the past). 



Here is an example: The whole stupid amd vs intel debacle. Like honestly, does a non-shareholder, non-employee, non-financially invested person what so ever give a crap about either company to constantly argue on end about them? Nope, definitely not. But those accounts are here and they do it all the time. It's bloodly obvious who is behind them. Anyone with a lick of common sense knows what is going on. Stuff like this is stupid, it shouldn't even exist on the website. At least force employees, shareholders, vendors, resellers, marketers and advertiser forum accounts to identify themselves as such. 



I've had one guy ask me for my phone number in a PM. I had another offer me a free apex motherboard in a PM. I don't even know what to think of all this. 




-candid feedback from a passionate overclocker.


EDIT: Added more information to my original post


----------



## Avacado

W00t! Take that complainers!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

XGS-Duplicity said:


> Hi Enterprise. Could you elaborate on ocnet's plan to control undercover vendor/reseller/corporate marketer accounts from posting on the new platform? I'm not the only person to believe and feel that there are industry shills constantly roaming upon us trying to sell us stuff. It's gotten to the point where I have to openly state on the forums that I do not have any money to spend right now and that i'm poor. (believe me, if i had the damn money i'd get the liquid cooling, i'd get the best ramkits, i'd get multiple boards). It makes me uncomfortable that I have to mention this. And then boom, those accounts slowly back away. There are many users who feel this way.
> 
> 
> As a user, I want a community that is authentic, Not a website that gives the impression that it could be a front for a sales funnel. Users want to feel like they are part of something genuine and not like they are trying to be exploited for cash.
> 
> 
> -candid feedback from a passionate overclocker.


Hmmm, please can you show me these said accounts ? Possibly then I can elaborate further or look into the issue more. Please send me a PM on this matter as this thread is strictly for the migration :thumb:


----------



## XGS-Duplicity

ENTERPRISE said:


> Hmmm, please can you show me these said accounts ? Possibly then I can elaborate further or look into the issue more. Please send me a PM on this matter as this thread is strictly for the migration :thumb:


Sure thing, The best I can do is pm you suspected accounts, I couldn't prove a thing. Just wanted to let you know my feelings on the matter and that i'm 100% certain that i'm not the only one here to feel this way.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I’m very much looking forward to this! 

Thank you in advance for your hard work!


----------



## UltraMega

OCN premium account... What's that?


----------



## cssorkinman

UltraMega said:


> OCN premium account... What's that?


It's like a regular account, only with more octane .


Sounds like someone has a lot of work ahead of themselves - good luck with the transition!


----------



## andrews2547

UltraMega said:


> OCN premium account... What's that?



Rebranded "Overclocked" account.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/3-o...mation/53674-overclocked-premium-account.html


----------



## huzzug

No mention of older messages that are still not viewable?


----------



## Wishmaker

Good luck with the migration. 
I look forward to opening threads where I complain that half the site does not work .


----------



## Veii

Also looking forward to the change 
Anandtech, same as IGN's interface is quite some change compared to the current layout

While IGN does show more of a forum type of feeling, i hope we can do better than that
Their navigation is laggy, while Anandtech is more of a advertisement & documentation type of site ~ similar to computerbase from my view 
I just hope that features like the "Recent Discussions" sidetab will remain somewhere accessible, and maybe we'd rethink the Award System a bit again
Helping people should still be able to get rewarded somehow ~ but it might be just me who misunderstands the "staticness" in the new change

ENTERPRISE, 
do you have anything specific in mind when it comes to the bug reporting procedure,
Or could we expect a github similar thread opening bug report type ?
Also about the copy/duplicate of the site ~ would you update us on this thread or plan to make a new one ?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

huzzug said:


> No mention of older messages that are still not viewable?


As we are moving to a completely new platform with its own unique messaging system, we have to make the assumption that the bug you elude to will not exist. Our Message database will simply be imported into the new messaging system that Xenforo has. As the bug we currently have is related to the forum software and not the database specifically then I am taking this as "Fixed" when we move. That being said I will be testing this where possible on the mirror site. In either case, if this issue for whatever reason is also an issue on Xenforo, it will get looked. I am however 99% sure it will be a non issue once we move.



Veii said:


> Also looking forward to the change
> Anandtech, same as IGN's interface is quite some change compared to the current layout
> 
> While IGN does show more of a forum type of feeling, i hope we can do better than that
> Their navigation is laggy, while Anandtech is more of a advertisement & documentation type of site ~ similar to computerbase from my view
> I just hope that features like the "Recent Discussions" sidetab will remain somewhere accessible, and maybe we'd rethink the Award System a bit again
> Helping people should still be able to get rewarded somehow ~ but it might be just me who misunderstands the "staticness" in the new change
> 
> ENTERPRISE,
> do you have anything specific in mind when it comes to the bug reporting procedure,
> Or could we expect a github similar thread opening bug report type ?
> Also about the copy/duplicate of the site ~ would you update us on this thread or plan to make a new one ?


While IGN, Anandtech and Toms Hardware are powered by Xenforo, they clearly have a different look and feel. OCN will not be looking to replicate this formula, upon the launch of the new site we may see some similarities but anything that simply does not work for us as a community can be looked into with a view to altering it. As I say, nothing has to be permanent in my mind. The systems such as the Award system and Rep system will remain the same for the most part when they are re-built. The Rep system may be enhanced to include additional features, but this is not confirmed as of yet. When I say "Static", this relates to the placeholder systems that will be bought over to the new site while the actual working systems are re-developed. So what this means is that the Rep system and flames will display, but will not be a functional system whereby you can still rep people, that part of it will be disabled until the new system. The same applies for the Award system (Sig badges) in the sense we cannot give out new awards until the new system is up and running but awards would still be visible. However I will say that the Award system being migrated in a static sense is still being investigated as it is a little more complicated than the Rep system and may not be feasible within the time frame given.

The reporting of bugs will be done on the forum side in our standard Bug Reporting section. All bugs that re-producible will then get logged by myself for forwarding to VS with any other details I may find in order to hopefully expedite the process. 

As for the mirror site of OCN. It will only be myself and The_Manual who will have access to this and will not be publicly available, it is doubtful I will share any screenshots. The reasoning for this is to manage expectations and keep the noise low. Any screenshots I show will be a skeleton version of the site, OCN visuals will be incomplete and the site would not be recognizable at that stage. All in all this would not help anyone as we would not be ready for feedback and would likely unnecessarily send some people into panic mode.


----------



## Veii

ENTERPRISE said:


> When I say "Static", this relates to the placeholder systems that will be bought over to the new site while the actual working systems are re-developed. So what this means is that the Rep system and flames will display, but will not be a functional system whereby you can still rep people, that part of it will be disabled until the new system. The same applies for the Award system (Sig badges) in the sense we cannot give out new awards until the new system is up and running but awards would still be visible. However I will say that the Award system being migrated in a static sense is still being investigated as it is a little more complicated than the Rep system and may not be feasible within the time frame given.
> 
> 
> 
> Any screenshots I show will be a skeleton version of the site, OCN visuals will be incomplete and the site would not be recognizable at that stage. All in all this would not help anyone as we would not be ready for feedback and would likely unnecessarily send some people into panic mode.
Click to expand...

Understood :thumb:


----------



## CptAsian

Exciting stuff, I'm looking forward to the change. Perhaps we should get this thread as one of the dismiss-able popup banners at the top of the forum? Seems like something worth notifying everyone about.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

CptAsian said:


> Exciting stuff, I'm looking forward to the change. Perhaps we should get this thread as one of the dismiss-able popup banners at the top of the forum? Seems like something worth notifying everyone about.


It is on the front page exposure


----------



## CptAsian

ENTERPRISE said:


> It is on the front page exposure


Ah yeah I suppose that works too. I think I'm one of the very few that doesn't go on the actual front page very often; I either go straight to my subbed threads or just to the general forum.


----------



## iamjanco

Wishmaker said:


> Good luck with the migration.
> I look forward to opening threads where I complain that half the site does not work .


 @ENTERPRISE *Suggestions:*

add a prominent site migration status popup, link, or whatever to the header so that's it's always accessible rather than have users seek out some sort of bugs thread, that: 



makes the list of things yet to be accomplished more prominent to viewers of the Xenforo version of the site once it's live;
ensure said list always begins above the fold.

If a linked page is established to handle the above suggestions, move the hows, whys, etc. of the migration-related bugs thread below that list. Make sure the list appears first, followed by any FAQ-like and/or other related content.

Doing so could help cut down on the number of submissions to the bug list, and is geared toward reducing overhead. 

Additionally, standardize a set of rules that would help minimize complaints_gripes_spam_whateverYouWantToCallThem which don't actually assist in identifying/resolving a bug; such could help lower the amount of overhead E and others are subjected to having to deal with. Astute users should understand and accept the reasoning here (disclaimer: standard disclaimer about non-astute users applies).

E, I made you an offer to help a while back; it still stands if you're interested. If you're not, that's okay too


----------



## ENTERPRISE

iamjanco said:


> @ENTERPRISE *Suggestions:*
> 
> add a prominent site migration status popup, link, or whatever to the header so that's it's always accessible rather than have users seek out some sort of bugs thread, that:
> 
> 
> 
> makes the list of things yet to be accomplished more prominent to viewers of the Xenforo version of the site once it's live;
> ensure said list always begins above the fold.
> 
> If a linked page is established to handle the above suggestions, move the hows, whys, etc. of the migration-related bugs thread below that list. Make sure the list appears first, followed by any FAQ-like and/or other related content.
> 
> Doing so could help cut down on the number of submissions to the bug list, and is geared toward reducing overhead.
> 
> Additionally, standardize a set of rules that would help minimize complaints_gripes_spam_whateverYouWantToCallThem which don't actually assist in identifying/resolving a bug; such could help lower the amount of overhead E and others are subjected to having to deal with. Astute users should understand and accept the reasoning here (disclaimer: standard disclaimer about non-astute users applies).
> 
> E, I made you an offer to help a while back; it still stands if you're interested. If you're not, that's okay too


Hey bud, 

Thanks for the suggestions ! More than happy for you to help out so far as the bug testing (Access to the testing platform however is really strict). As for your suggestions, they are very good. For the moment the reason the bug reporting is less organised is due to the fact it will become an organised thought out process a little closer to the migration. I will be creating said document ready for a copy and paste later, again a little closer to the migration. Rest assured it will be available from day 1 of the migration so people can hit the ground running with it. 

I will likely make a start on it today to flesh things out  

Thanks for the feedback as always !


----------



## rares495

Is there any reason in particular why Xenforo was chosen as the next forum software?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

rares495 said:


> Is there any reason in particular why Xenforo was chosen as the next forum software?


In reality VerticalScope have been moving their entire portfolio to Xenforo, so the choice is not unique to OCN. We do not make these decisions internally. 

That being said, Xenforo is a mature and stable platform. It is well structured and offers ease of function. The good thing with Xenforo (like with Vbulletin) is it is highly customizable. As each site has its own needs and wants, having a platform that can accommodate a high level of custom development is a must.

We are pleased with the choice, we cannot speak for other sites but it is well suited to OCN.


----------



## kiriakos

I am measuring at least 19 browser trackers blocked by Adblocker Ultimate, and also the side panel at the right among with the browser trackers ... they slow down the browsing experience in the speed of a moving turtle.
Any plans so this to change to the better?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

kiriakos said:


> I am measuring at least 19 browser trackers blocked by Adblocker Ultimate, and also the side panel at the right among with the browser trackers ... they slow down the browsing experience in the speed of a moving turtle.
> Any plans so this to change to the better?


This was an item I bough up many times since we moved to VS. This is something I have asked them again recently and I was told that this count would be reduced. I will be following up with them again on this as it is part of the my migration plan. That being said, overall the trackers they wish to use is ultimately up to them, but hoping they can work with us on improving this.


----------



## mongoled

ENTERPRISE said:


> this would not help anyone as we would not be ready for feedback and would likely unnecessarily send some people into panic mode.


----------



## Chargeit

Looking forward to it. The site hasn't been the same since the last migration and I can only imagine things getting better.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Hope it works. Another forum I am on recently migrated to Xenforo and a while it works, a lot of features were lost, even simple things like signatures. So you can imagine I'm a bit skeptical on Rig Builder and Rep system.

Also wondering if this will improve performance of the site? Since the last migration this site has been rather slow and laggy to load and navigate. Wasn't sure if that was the platform or something else.


----------



## schuck6566

Ummm, Are they gonna close the page because of too many complaints like last time?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sir Beregond said:


> Hope it works. Another forum I am on recently migrated to Xenforo and a while it works, a lot of features were lost, even simple things like signatures. So you can imagine I'm a bit skeptical on Rig Builder and Rep system.
> 
> Also wondering if this will improve performance of the site? Since the last migration this site has been rather slow and laggy to load and navigate. Wasn't sure if that was the platform or something else.


The site performance looks to improve yes. The new xenforo platform leverages much newer web technologies than this very old VB platform, that and the fact the site will be getting a spring cleaning in the backend (Nothing you would see) it will help optimize loads. I see no reason for the new site not to be improved with respects to load performance etc.



schuck6566 said:


> Ummm, Are they gonna close the page because of too many complaints like last time?


Nope, even if they did, I will re-open it as the discussion is important.


----------



## Sir Beregond

ENTERPRISE said:


> The site performance looks to improve yes. The new xenforo platform leverages much newer web technologies than this very old VB platform, that and the fact the site will be getting a spring cleaning in the backend (Nothing you would see) it will help optimize loads. I see no reason for the new site not to be improved with respects to load performance etc.


Thanks for the response. Good luck with the migration!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Curious to see the implementation of the new+ OCN  Thank you for the visibility and acknowledging the necessary change in direction.


----------



## LancerVI

I've come to rely on this forum and I appreciate it as one-stop-shop for most of my tech related news; so I wish you the best of luck with the migration. Hopefully some of "the lost" will return upon hearing this news.


----------



## LunaTiC123

hope this allows you guys to bring back old features that were lost, like being able to see all the images posted in a thread on the right and browse through them, loved that feature.


----------



## OCmember

Are you ******* kidding?!? That forum is garbage now

EDIT: Just when you thought 2020 couldn't get worse

EDIT: I pretty much stopped going there because of the forum change.


----------



## LancerVI

LunaTiC123 said:


> hope this allows you guys to bring back old features that were lost, like being able to see all the images posted in a thread on the right and browse through them, loved that feature.


Seconded. That is a feature I definitely miss.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

LancerVI said:


> I've come to rely on this forum and I appreciate it as one-stop-shop for most of my tech related news; so I wish you the best of luck with the migration. Hopefully some of "the lost" will return upon hearing this news.


We will be working hard to bring back features that are not available on launch 🙂



LunaTiC123 said:


> hope this allows you guys to bring back old features that were lost, like being able to see all the images posted in a thread on the right and browse through them, loved that feature.


That feature is something I would like back as well. Once we have the main systems back online then other features we can certainly investigate.


----------



## kiriakos

ENTERPRISE said:


> This was an item I bough up many times since we moved to VS. This is something I have asked them again recently and I was told that this count would be reduced. I will be following up with them again on this as it is part of the my migration plan. That being said, overall the trackers they wish to use is ultimately up to them, but hoping they can work with us on improving this.


Good to know, for unregistered visitors the browser trackers are up to 78 .. I am getting away by using Privazer Donors version, anything incoming gets deleted by closing down the Firefox. 
Now imagine the overload that visitors accept just from the trackers alone.

Do what ever you think as best, the current situation makes the forum unattractive.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

kiriakos said:


> ENTERPRISE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was an item I bough up many times since we moved to VS. This is something I have asked them again recently and I was told that this count would be reduced. I will be following up with them again on this as it is part of the my migration plan. That being said, overall the trackers they wish to use is ultimately up to them, but hoping they can work with us on improving this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, for unregistered visitors the browser trackers are up to 78 .. I am getting away by using Privazer Donors version, anything incoming gets deleted by closing down the Firefox.
> Now imagine the overload that visitors accept just from the trackers alone.
> 
> Do what ever you think as best, the current situation makes the forum unattractive.
Click to expand...

Yeah it is not great at all. Though ultimately the decision stands with VerticalScope, so we will make our case and see. Unfortunately not my decision.


----------



## Moparman

I just what to know where my Pics that were uploaded went? I want them and really need them back.


----------



## NewType88

@ENTERPRISE You guys ever going to bring back the picture gallery that was at the top right corner of threads ? Going through pictures on thousand page threads was much faster this way.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Moparman said:


> I just what to know where my Pics that were uploaded went? I want them and really need them back.


We will have to check to see if that is possible. Im not 100% clear but I am not sure if that data is archived and hidden or if it was damaged/lost during the last migration. I will bring it up post migration.



NewType88 said:


> @ENTERPRISE You guys ever going to bring back the picture gallery that was at the top right corner of threads ? Going through pictures on thousand page threads was much faster this way.


As per my prior reply, this is something I would like to bring back but will not be looking into other features until all core systems are restored.


----------



## wirefox

I'll be there! good luck! and looking forward to the next iteration.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Ah **** here we go again.


Well it can't get any worse. Maybe after migration the search will work and all the old threads won't be lost to the sands of time. Or the articles people wrote and had been consulted hundreds of thousands of times. Or maybe, just maybe, private messages can display in a logical threaded format instead of 1 at a time 1998 forum software style. 



Bring it on Verticalscope. I doubt it will ever match huddler, but there is only room to go up.


----------



## NewType88

ENTERPRISE said:


> As per my prior reply, this is something I would like to bring back but will not be looking into other features until all core systems are restored.



Nice ! Oh, I had not looked at prior responses, but its nice to see others and yourself are interested in bringing this back. Its invaluable into build planning.


----------



## looniam

Moparman said:


> I just what to know where my Pics that were uploaded went? I want them and really need them back.


found many of mine hunting attachments:









*SHOW THUMBNAILS* helps.


----------



## steelbom

Not a huge fan of the current platform, so I'm excited to hear about the move!


----------



## d0mini

Hey there,

I get the need to move to a new platform again. As you said many times, this new one has been very difficult for us to use and clearly for the developers to get right. If a new platform means a better experience, I’m all for it.

I just have one question - why migrate to the new site before those three core functional parts (Rep, rigbuilder, user awards) are ready? Is it so you don’t have to pay/maintain two sites for the period of time you’re working on the core but clearly-not-deemed MVP features?

I have a web development background, and my company is in the midst of a site redesign and platform change. We have an MVP and things are being cut, but the core experience that makes our site what it is has to be there before we go live with it - otherwise we risk facing a huge dropoff in engagement. Couldn’t the same be said for OCN with those core features? 

I know from the last time this happened that people missed features like the rep, rigbuilder and badges to the point of looking elsewhere for their tech news and forum talks, including myself. I don’t want you guys to lose your community any more than is necessary. 

I love it here, this is a very special place for me. I really hope you guys manage to handle this as well as possible this time around. Heck if the codebase is in PHP or JavaScript I’d even be up for trying to help out.

Thanks for the transparency, and for trying to make the site as good as it can be.

d0mini


----------



## ENTERPRISE

d0mini said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I get the need to move to a new platform again. As you said many times, this new one has been very difficult for us to use and clearly for the developers to get right. If a new platform means a better experience, Iâ€™️m all for it.
> 
> I just have one question - why migrate to the new site before those three core functional parts (Rep, rigbuilder, user awards) are ready? Is it so you donâ€™️t have to pay/maintain two sites for the period of time youâ€™️re working on the core but clearly-not-deemed MVP features?
> 
> I have a web development background, and my company is in the midst of a site redesign and platform change. We have an MVP and things are being cut, but the core experience that makes our site what it is has to be there before we go live with it - otherwise we risk facing a huge dropoff in engagement. Couldnâ€™️t the same be said for OCN with those core features?
> 
> I know from the last time this happened that people missed features like the rep, rigbuilder and badges to the point of looking elsewhere for their tech news and forum talks, including myself. I donâ€™️t want you guys to lose your community any more than is necessary.
> 
> I love it here, this is a very special place for me. I really hope you guys manage to handle this as well as possible this time around. Heck if the codebase is in PHP or JavaScript Iâ€™️d even be up for trying to help out.
> 
> Thanks for the transparency, and for trying to make the site as good as it can be.
> 
> d0mini


To be super clear. My preference for any migration is to take a good amount of time on it in order to make sure that all core systems are available from day one and that the site get proper testing by a select group prior to going live, or better yet host both sites simultaneously and close the older one at a later point to allow users time to migrate and help test.

The timeline given to us was from VerticalScope, that is what we have been given to work with, it is out of our hands. I do not agree with it and it's not how I would run the show...but those are the cards dealt and we will have to hobble along with it.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
40 days notice okay well 4 days notice would be better :asleepysm


----------



## d0mini

ENTERPRISE said:


> To be super clear. My preference for any migration is to take a good amount of time on it in order to make sure that all core systems are available from day one and that the site get proper testing by a select group prior to going live, or better yet host both sites simultaneously and close the older one at a later point to allow users time to migrate and help test.
> 
> The timeline given to us was from VerticalScope, that is what we have been given to work with, it is out of our hands. I do not agree with it and it's not how I would run the show...but those are the cards dealt and we will have to hobble along with it.


I see, that isn't the best. Shortsighted from them at the very least. Thanks for being clear on it, transparency is always the way to go. I appreciate it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Yep, you've been hinting at this migration.
Will live google sheets be implemented in the new platform?


----------



## Moparman

ENTERPRISE said:


> We will have to check to see if that is possible. Im not 100% clear but I am not sure if that data is archived and hidden or if it was damaged/lost during the last migration. I will bring it up post migration.
> 
> 
> 
> As per my prior reply, this is something I would like to bring back but will not be looking into other features until all core systems are restored.



I seem to be able to find the thumb nails but that is all.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

Migrating to a new site platform that is a template of several competitors, and removing all the unique features and UI that Overclock.net has had for the past 17 years. What is OCN's core competency? If you remove these unique things like Rigbuilder, user rep, awards (all the things that strengthen community), what makes this place different from reddit or other compeititors?

It doesn't sound particularly long-sighted to me, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## andrews2547

Cait Sith Cat said:


> Migrating to a new site platform that is a template of several competitors, and removing all the unique features and UI that Overclock.net has had for the past 17 years. What is OCN's core competency? If you remove these unique things like Rigbuilder, user rep, awards (all the things that strengthen community), what makes this place different from reddit or other compeititors?
> 
> It doesn't sound particularly long-sighted to me, but we'll see how it goes.



The features being removed will be temporary, they were removed for a short time when we switched over to the current platform.


----------



## lightsout

Is this the platform that AVSforum just transferred to? I always thought both sites were owned by the same company as they both migrated to this platform together.


----------



## kithylin

This is *NOT GOOD* and in fact is very very bad. On all 3 of the websites mentioned (IGN, Toms Hardware and Anandtech), I've had to remove at least 60% of each website's scripts and javascript they embed with ublock origin due to the enormous amount of tracking, monitoring, and analytics crap that those 3 websites employ to spy on and record their user's activities (Presumably to sell to ad companies). I've been staying on OCN forums because of the "Classic Styling" that this website has maintained over the years with a simple and easy to use layout. If you change over to that "Modern Layout" like the other 3 websites then I will have no choice but to completely abandon this website and never return. Users *DO NOT WANT* that sort of website. I have a feeling I will not be alone either. This is (And sadly now was) the last remaining "classic styled forum layout" website that we had left to discuss hardware on. And now that's going to be gone to the times too.  This has me feeling very sad reading this transition report thread and I'm even more sad that I'll have to stop using OCN forums after 10 years of browsing this site every day.


----------



## airisom2

I've been through too many OCN platform changes to be scared now. Still here, still planning on chugging along. Xenforo is one of my most favorite platforms to be on, so I'm looking forward to this one. If you can make it like saabcentral.com, then I'd be happy with that. 

Oh, and PLEASE create a subforum for CLCs. And remove the rep system. It's dead.


----------



## TK421

kithylin said:


> This is *NOT GOOD* and in fact is very very bad. On all 3 of the websites mentioned (IGN, Toms Hardware and Anandtech), I've had to remove at least 60% of each website's scripts and javascript they embed with ublock origin due to the enormous amount of tracking, monitoring, and analytics crap that those 3 websites employ to spy on and record their user's activities (Presumably to sell to ad companies). I've been staying on OCN forums because of the "Classic Styling" that this website has maintained over the years with a simple and easy to use layout. If you change over to that "Modern Layout" like the other 3 websites then I will have no choice but to completely abandon this website and never return. Users *DO NOT WANT* that sort of website. I have a feeling I will not be alone either. This is (And sadly now was) the last remaining "classic styled forum layout" website that we had left to discuss hardware on. And now that's going to be gone to the times too.  This has me feeling very sad reading this transition report thread and I'm even more sad that I'll have to stop using OCN forums after 10 years of browsing this site every day.





ENTERPRISE said:


> To be super clear. My preference for any migration is to take a good amount of time on it in order to make sure that all core systems are available from day one and that the site get proper testing by a select group prior to going live, or better yet host both sites simultaneously and close the older one at a later point to allow users time to migrate and help test.
> 
> The timeline given to us was from VerticalScope, that is what we have been given to work with, it is out of our hands. I do not agree with it and it's not how I would run the show...but those are the cards dealt and we will have to hobble along with it.





So will you be migrating our community alone, or our community PLUS the junk?


----------



## randomizer

kithylin said:


> This is *NOT GOOD* and in fact is very very bad. On all 3 of the websites mentioned (IGN, Toms Hardware and Anandtech), I've had to remove at least 60% of each website's scripts and javascript they embed with ublock origin due to the enormous amount of tracking, monitoring, and analytics crap that those 3 websites employ to spy on and record their user's activities (Presumably to sell to ad companies).


Those trackers have nothing to do with Xenforo. If OCN gets (or retains) a large number of trackers then it will be because VerticalScope has decided to include them. They could also choose not to, as unlikely as it seems.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

lightsout said:


> Is this the platform that AVSforum just transferred to? I always thought both sites were owned by the same company as they both migrated to this platform together.


Correct, AVSforum is another VerticalScope site.



kithylin said:


> This is *NOT GOOD* and in fact is very very bad. On all 3 of the websites mentioned (IGN, Toms Hardware and Anandtech), I've had to remove at least 60% of each website's scripts and javascript they embed with ublock origin due to the enormous amount of tracking, monitoring, and analytics crap that those 3 websites employ to spy on and record their user's activities (Presumably to sell to ad companies). I've been staying on OCN forums because of the "Classic Styling" that this website has maintained over the years with a simple and easy to use layout. If you change over to that "Modern Layout" like the other 3 websites then I will have no choice but to completely abandon this website and never return. Users *DO NOT WANT* that sort of website. I have a feeling I will not be alone either. This is (And sadly now was) the last remaining "classic styled forum layout" website that we had left to discuss hardware on. And now that's going to be gone to the times too.  This has me feeling very sad reading this transition report thread and I'm even more sad that I'll have to stop using OCN forums after 10 years of browsing this site every day.


The layout will be determined a little later on after launch most likely. The classic look for us is preferable, though I think that the new skin, the aim is to have a classic/modern hybrid. The skin at this point is not something we are primarily focusing on as we are busy working with VS with respects to the sites core systems. After myself and The_Manual have a look at the mirror site of OCN on Xenforo, we can then get a rough idea of the skins current setup.



airisom2 said:


> I've been through too many OCN platform changes to be scared now. Still here, still planning on chugging along. Xenforo is one of my most favorite platforms to be on, so I'm looking forward to this one. If you can make it like saabcentral.com, then I'd be happy with that.
> 
> Oh, and PLEASE create a subforum for CLCs. And remove the rep system. It's dead.


The rep system is a core element of the site and will be remaining with us. subforum for CLC's is something we can look at after migration once we asses the forum structure overall.



TK421 said:


> So will you be migrating our community alone, or our community PLUS the junk?


As I eluded before, I have expressed my concerns to VS on this particular matter as I, like many, do not like all the trackers/bloat that loads with the site. I am a massive advocate of A. Privacy and B. Streamlining the user experience, which usually means keeping scripts, add-ons and trackers to a minimum. That being said, I do not have control over what VerticalScope decides to do with respects to this. I will be airing my concerns again (Trust me, I have aired these multiple times since our first move here) and will see what we can do. As I say though, they can choose to listen or not, if not then I can do very little.


----------



## OCmember

kithylin said:


> This is *NOT GOOD* and in fact is very very bad. On all 3 of the websites mentioned (IGN, Toms Hardware and Anandtech), I've had to remove at least 60% of each website's scripts and javascript they embed with ublock origin due to the enormous amount of tracking, monitoring, and analytics crap that those 3 websites employ to spy on and record their user's activities (Presumably to sell to ad companies). I've been staying on OCN forums because of the "Classic Styling" that this website has maintained over the years with a simple and easy to use layout. If you change over to that "Modern Layout" like the other 3 websites then I will have no choice but to completely abandon this website and never return. Users *DO NOT WANT* that sort of website. I have a feeling I will not be alone either. This is (And sadly now was) the last remaining "classic styled forum layout" website that we had left to discuss hardware on. And now that's going to be gone to the times too.  This has me feeling very sad reading this transition report thread and I'm even more sad that I'll have to stop using OCN forums after 10 years of browsing this site every day.


I've been using Anandtech since 2005 and the change of the website forum was absurd. My immediate impression was that it was bloated and you further back that 'feel' i have for it. I rarely visit that forum anymore SPECIFICALLY because of the bloated style forums. Till this day it's a last resort to create a thread on, and if I do it's still just a sour experience. It's kinda like a social platform telling you they care about your privacy.


----------



## skupples

i can only imagine how rough the previous migrations were on the EMPLOYEES.


yeah, it sucked for us... but jesus, y'all must've been aiming for the roof nets after awhile. I wish we had roof nets at work. I'd totally make a game out of it. 



here we go again! woooooo


----------



## Princess Garnet

Hope it goes well for you.

I remember the last migration many, many years back from vBulletin to whatever it is now (or maybe it stayed on vBulletin, I can't even tell but it was some sort of migration) was pretty rough. The page loads were a bit delayed and I remember CPU use on highly clocked Core 2 Duos (fast at the time) spiking during the few seconds before load. There were a lot of other issues too.

I don't use any of the other websites you mentioned using this Xenforo software so I checked the three of them via your links, and from my first impressions, they look to perform alright (keep in mind this is from a lazy end user point of view so I can't speak for how actually bloated they are in certain regards). I just hope you keep the style/colors the website has now and try to recreate it as faithfully as possible under the new environment. Most of the modern web is starting to look like it's 95% pure White coloring and full of empty space (at least on larger resolution screens) and it's just so awful. It's probably due to things being so mobile centric and social media centric. At least one of those forums appeared to retain a fluid layout (meaning it scales to resolution width) but the other two did not. I think if you can retain the "look and feel", at least as close as possible and avoid the generic blank slate look and feel of "social media mobile web" or whatever, it might reduce most of the culture shock that would come with such a change.

Wishing for the best, and hope the bumps are few and minor.


----------



## Diffident

I wouldn't mind seeing the rep system disappear. Are we that insecure to need validation in the form of "rep" to feel good about ourselves? I also think it's one of the reasons for a lot of the smart ass and belittling replies that are frequent around here.


I would prefer to see an open source solution instead of Xenforo...but whatever.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Diffident said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the rep system disappear. Are we that insecure to need validation in the form of "rep" to feel good about ourselves? I also think it's one of the reasons for a lot of the smart ass and belittling replies that are frequent around here.


Yeah, I agree with this in that I'm surprised it has such a big focus. That being said, I don't mind it being there if it's no issue to get it working, but I wouldn't be bothered by it not being there either. I just don't pay it any mind or use it.


----------



## andrews2547

Diffident said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the rep system disappear. Are we that insecure to need validation in the form of "rep" to feel good about ourselves? I also think it's one of the reasons for a lot of the smart ass and belittling replies that are frequent around here.
> 
> 
> I would prefer to see an open source solution instead of Xenforo...but whatever.





Princess Garnet said:


> Yeah, I agree with this in that I'm surprised it has such a big focus. That being said, I don't mind it being there if it's no issue to get it working, but I wouldn't be bothered by it not being there either. I just don't pay it any mind or use it.



The rep is for the marketplace as well as getting a free premium account. So it does serve an actual purpose rather than just there for epeen.


----------



## XGS-Duplicity

I don't see why someone would care about someone else's epeen? Is it bigger than yours? lol Having trouble growing your own epeen?


I think the rep system is good. It allows new users to build a name for themself. That's a good thing.


----------



## Princess Garnet

andrews2547 said:


> The rep is for the marketplace as well as getting a free premium account. So it does serve an actual purpose rather than just there for epeen.


Ah, well in that case, yeah, there is a functional purpose. I'm just saying the existence, or lack of, would never bother me one way or another.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

skupples said:


> i can only imagine how rough the previous migrations were on the EMPLOYEES.
> 
> yeah, it sucked for us... but jesus, y'all must've been aiming for the roof nets after awhile. I wish we had roof nets at work. I'd totally make a game out of it.
> 
> here we go again! woooooo



For real.


Enterprise, what are you still doing at this dump? Go someplace that deserves your talents.


----------



## qwertymac93

Beyond the business benefits of Rep systems driving engagement, they also provide at least a rough gauge for users to see who's voice might hold a little more weight than others. Of course the system can be gamed, but I'd still take the word of someone with 1000+ Rep over someone with a dozen or two, all else being equal. A well functioning Rep system should elevate those who consistently generate useful content.

Of course a system is no good if no one uses it when they should. So, if it's going to stick around I hope it's made more prominent and obvious to users how and when they should use Rep. Especially for mobile users. I'm not sure what your metrics are regarding this, but I know that I NEVER use any of the(2, 3?) mobile versions of this site. I always force the desktop site because it's the only version that is actually usable for me.

P.s. Where's my ten-year badge?


----------



## looniam

nvidiaftw12 said:


> For real.
> 
> 
> Enterprise, what are you still doing at this dump? Go someplace that deserves your talents.


----------



## Omega X

Hopefully it makes the site faster. Ultra long delays are annoying.


----------



## airisom2

It just seems like the rep system is being used for purposes that don't align with OCN's professionalism, and you see what has happened to that. 

It's kinda like trying to get good grades so your parents will give you some money versus getting good grades because you actually want them. Which one is the healthier mindset?

While I feel like the rep system is broken, if it's here to stay, then how can we change it to improve the content on the site? How about replacing rep with an achievement system like in games? Get a trophy point or something for making a 500 word post, having a certain post count, tenure, having a post get repped/liked 10 times or something, being a premium member, a contributor/donor, you can literally make it anything that encourages professionalism. Then for the significant achievements you can have badges or flames or whatever. Then, you can click on the points to see a list of the achievements, and maybe show a page of all available ones.


----------



## kithylin

Omega X said:


> Hopefully it makes the site faster. Ultra long delays are annoying.


Remember to read the first post in this thread. They are completely changing the entire layout of the forum website. It will look like these three websites after the transition: https://forums.anandtech.com/ https://forums.tomshardware.com/ https://www.ignboards.com/

It's not just about speed and the website loading faster. The old styling of the website that everyone has been used to for the past 10-15 years will be gone forever to time.


----------



## BLKKROW

I was here for the last migration, and was even a Sherpa.

Looking forward to the change.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

airisom2 said:


> It just seems like the rep system is being used for purposes that don't align with OCN's professionalism, and you see what has happened to that.
> 
> It's kinda like trying to get good grades so your parents will give you some money versus getting good grades because you actually want them. Which one is the healthier mindset?
> 
> While I feel like the rep system is broken, if it's here to stay, then how can we change it to improve the content on the site? How about replacing rep with an achievement system like in games? Get a trophy point or something for making a 500 word post, having a certain post count, tenure, having a post get repped/liked 10 times or something, being a premium member, a contributor/donor, you can literally make it anything that encourages professionalism. Then for the significant achievements you can have badges or flames or whatever. Then, you can click on the points to see a list of the achievements, and maybe show a page of all available ones.


The REP system will have some different aspects to it on the new site, it is unlikely to stay as per the exact same system we have now.


----------



## Omega X

kithylin said:


> Remember to read the first post in this thread. They are completely changing the entire layout of the forum website. It will look like these three websites after the transition: https://forums.anandtech.com/ https://forums.tomshardware.com/ https://www.ignboards.com/
> 
> It's not just about speed and the website loading faster. The old styling of the website that everyone has been used to for the past 10-15 years will be gone forever to time.



I read it before making my post.



I'm not attached to the slowness of this system, its current look or its extra functions. If Xenforo is an improvement then so be it.


----------



## airisom2

kithylin said:


> Remember to read the first post in this thread. They are completely changing the entire layout of the forum website. It will look like these three websites after the transition: https://forums.anandtech.com/ https://forums.tomshardware.com/ https://www.ignboards.com/
> 
> It's not just about speed and the website loading faster. The old styling of the website that everyone has been used to for the past 10-15 years will be gone forever to time.


Didn't E quote you saying the goal is a hybrid of classic with new elements? What's wrong with that?


----------



## schuck6566

(sigh) This is opinion. The Rep system isn't bad when it works. IF you make a thread that shows how to do something,or supplies help, then people who take advantage of that should be able to show appreciation if they want in the form of giving Rep for help. Just as if someone ASK' for help in a thread and you give them the answer to their problems or say modify a bios for them,then IF THEY WISH they should be able to give Rep to show it was helpful. We SHOULDN'T be saying "GIVE ME REP IF THIS HELPED!" If anything,soliciting Rep should be a cause for say a 48 hour mute(no posting except private messaging to the person who muted you to appeal).


Having an awards system is fine, but when you start tying it to the what the Rep system is then you've opened a can of worms. Let's see, I need Rep to use the Market Place but I'm 1 short,So I just BUY a premium acct subscription that gives me my "trophy" which = Rep so I can now use the Market Place. In other words,I bought my way in!  As for "post count" or "Contributor" going towards Rep, If people are posting fluff(for lack of a more polite term)by the hour,does that make them worthy of being listened to?Think of how many times someone has asked a variation of their same question over & over because they didn't understand or wouldn't except the answer.Does that make that person worthy of Rep? Maybe a Darwin award,but hardly something that's going to encourage OTHERS to listen to them for that!


----------



## andrews2547

schuck6566 said:


> (sigh) This is opinion. The Rep system isn't bad when it works. IF you make a thread that shows how to do something,or supplies help, then people who take advantage of that should be able to show appreciation if they want in the form of giving Rep for help. Just as if someone ASK' for help in a thread and you give them the answer to their problems or say modify a bios for them,then IF THEY WISH they should be able to give Rep to show it was helpful. We SHOULDN'T be saying "GIVE ME REP IF THIS HELPED!" If anything,soliciting Rep should be a cause for say a 48 hour mute(no posting except private messaging to the person who muted you to appeal).
> 
> 
> Having an awards system is fine, but when you start tying it to the what the Rep system is then you've opened a can of worms. Let's see, I need Rep to use the Market Place but I'm 1 short,So I just BUY a premium acct subscription that gives me my "trophy" which = Rep so I can now use the Market Place. In other words,I bought my way in!  As for "post count" or "Contributor" going towards Rep, If people are posting fluff(for lack of a more polite term)by the hour,does that make them worthy of being listened to?Think of how many times someone has asked a variation of their same question over & over because they didn't understand or wouldn't except the answer.Does that make that person worthy of Rep? Maybe a Darwin award,but hardly something that's going to encourage OTHERS to listen to them for that!



You can't buy your way in to the marketplace. Whether your have a premium account or not, you still need at 35 rep to be able to use it.


----------



## Princess Garnet

kithylin said:


> Remember to read the first post in this thread. They are completely changing the entire layout of the forum website. It will look like these three websites after the transition: https://forums.anandtech.com/ https://forums.tomshardware.com/ https://www.ignboards.com/
> 
> It's not just about speed and the website loading faster. The old styling of the website that everyone has been used to for the past 10-15 years will be gone forever to time.


I took it as those three being examples of the Xenforo platform, but not necessarily a statement that the styling of overclock.net will change.

Granted, that doesn't mean it may not, but I didn't take that as a statement that it will either. The look and feel will change some with the new platform either way, yes, but they can (likely, not too familiar with Xenforo's capabilities) retain the style and colors and such of the current if they so choose.


----------



## iamjanco

^this. 

A good web developer/designer can take just about any themed site/forum and make it look (and work) the way they want it to. "Want" in that statement is the important criteria.


----------



## OCmember

Will the forum appear anything like Small Network Builders forum? Is it the same as what we're heading into?


----------



## qwertymac93

Well, I've been using another forum that is using Xenforo for quite some time without even knowing. That forum is by far the best in terms of features and usability of any forum I've ever used. It's fast and pretty much everything just works, even on mobile (sometimes I have to switch to the BB editor for complex posts). Some of that might be because there is zero bloat on that site(only gstatic and Googletagmanager scripts for donor accounts, minimal ad scripts for non-donors).

If OCN can get close to that, I welcome it wholeheartedly. The transition might be bumpy for a site like this, but I know the platform itself has potential.

The only problem here is that if the site sucks/is broken 6 months from now, we can't blame it on the platform


----------



## Liranan

Good luck, dear staff, I hope all goes better than last time and that the forums work as they used to.


----------



## Zero4549

Well, on the one hand we've most certainly been here before, and it has been a massive downgrade every time. 

On the other hand, nothing could possibly be worse than where we are now, and xenforo is actually a good platform for once.

Popcorn time!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

iamjanco said:


> ^this.
> 
> A good web developer/designer can take just about any themed site/forum and make it look (and work) the way they want it to. "Want" in that statement is the important criteria.


This is exactly it. You can take a base software platform and add/subtract from it as you need to in order to get it where you want BUT the motivation needs to be there. 

Speaking from personal experience, if you are committed you can get what you want, there is rarely an instance that their is an immovable road block.



OCmember said:


> Will the forum appear anything like Small Network Builders forum? Is it the same as what we're heading into?


Preferably we are aiming for a hybrid of the layout we have now.


----------



## CptAsian

qwertymac93 said:


> Beyond the business benefits of Rep systems driving engagement, they also provide at least a rough gauge for users to see who's voice might hold a little more weight than others. Of course the system can be gamed, but I'd still take the word of someone with 1000+ Rep over someone with a dozen or two, all else being equal. A well functioning Rep system should elevate those who consistently generate useful content.
> 
> Of course a system is no good if no one uses it when they should. So, if it's going to stick around I hope it's made more prominent and obvious to users how and when they should use Rep. Especially for mobile users. I'm not sure what your metrics are regarding this, but I know that I NEVER use any of the(2, 3?) mobile versions of this site. I always force the desktop site because it's the only version that is actually usable for me.
> 
> P.s. Where's my ten-year badge?


10 year badge request thread is here, but they won't be issued until after the migration and everything settles down a bit.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/3-overclock-net-related-news-information/1480695-been-member-10-years-come-get-your-overclock-net-commemorative-award-19.html


----------



## Miki

Good luck to all those involved with the site migration, I know it will be a process that requires all of our patience and understanding. I appreciate all those dedicating their time and energy to make this forum better for everyone. ^_^


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Zero4549 said:


> Well, on the one hand we've most certainly been here before, and it has been a massive downgrade every time.
> 
> On the other hand, nothing could possibly be worse than where we are now, and xenforo is actually a good platform for once.
> 
> Popcorn time!





Huddler wasn't a downgrade.


----------



## andrews2547

nvidiaftw12 said:


> Huddler wasn't a downgrade.



To be fair, it was at first but it improved massively very quickly.


----------



## TK421

Dark mode / theme will be retained immediately upon migration or will take time to re-implement?


I can't imagine using the site without it.


----------



## hurricane28

Sweet!

Does it going to look and perform better than this? I sure hope so! 

Good luck


----------



## Zero4549

nvidiaftw12 said:


> Huddler wasn't a downgrade.





andrews2547 said:


> To be fair, it was at first but it improved massively very quickly.


As andrews2547 alluded to, by the time huddler was up to the standard of the old vB platform, most of the old community had already given up on the excuses and left. It wasn't until it was already on its way out to be replaced by this current (even worse, somehow) version of vB that it was actually superior in stability and feature richness. While one could claim that made it an upgrade _eventually_, it would be foolish to think that with the several years that it took huddler to reach maturity, that we couldn't have instead improved upon the old vB platform to an equal or greater extent (or better yet, moved to a platform that actually made any sense instead of trading one broken mess for another broken mess that we were less familiar working with). 

Here's hoping we stick with Xenforo long enough for it to actually matter, instead of replacing it with a 15 year old build of vB again in a year or two for the lulz. At least this particular switch makes sense, even if I question the true motivation behind it.


----------



## kithylin

Zero4549 said:


> Here's hoping we stick with Xenforo long enough for it to actually matter, instead of replacing it with a 15 year old build of vB again in a year or two for the lulz. At least this particular switch makes sense, even if I question the true motivation behind it.


I think perhaps you may of forgotten that Overclock.net was sold 'lock stock and barrel' to an advertising company a few years back along the way. They're calling the shots and they're the one telling the staff to change platforms every so often, not the staff themselves. We'd probably still be on the original VB platform that worked fine if they had any choice about it, I'm guessing.


----------



## Sir Beregond

kithylin said:


> I think perhaps you may of forgotten that Overclock.net was sold 'lock stock and barrel' to an advertising company a few years back along the way. They're calling the shots and they're the one telling the staff to change platforms every so often, not the staff themselves. We'd probably still be on the original VB platform that worked fine if they had any choice about it, I'm guessing.


Which was the time I started seeing way more ads and the site's performance tanked.


----------



## Laithan

Zero4549 said:


> As andrews2547 alluded to, by the time huddler was up to the standard of the old vB platform, most of the old community had already given up on the excuses and left. It wasn't until it was already on its way out to be replaced by this current (even worse, somehow) version of vB that it was actually superior in stability and feature richness. While one could claim that made it an upgrade _eventually_, it would be foolish to think that with the several years that it took huddler to reach maturity, that we couldn't have instead improved upon the old vB platform to an equal or greater extent (or better yet, moved to a platform that actually made any sense instead of trading one broken mess for another broken mess that we were less familiar working with).
> 
> Here's hoping we stick with Xenforo long enough for it to actually matter, instead of replacing it with a 15 year old build of vB again in a year or two for the lulz. At least this particular switch makes sense, even if I question the true motivation behind it.


One of the "issues" with the upgrade to Huddle was how it handled the conversion of existing threads... especially those where LOTS of time and effort had gone into them. I am sure a lot of work went into this and I understand a transition may not be "perfect" but I am hoping that in general, the migration takes this into account to a higher degree than the last upgrade did.. 

FWIW

Thank you for everything


----------



## schuck6566

andrews2547 said:


> You can't buy your way in to the marketplace. Whether your have a premium account or not, you still need at 35 rep to be able to use it.



The way things are now U can't.Some of the suggested changes (such as getting a trophy which would = Rep for different things,1 of which was being a Premium acct member.hence my example)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

TK421 said:


> Dark mode / theme will be retained immediately upon migration or will take time to re-implement?
> 
> 
> I can't imagine using the site without it.


There will be a dark theme, whether it will be available at launch is at this point unknown BUT it will come.



schuck6566 said:


> The way things are now U can't.Some of the suggested changes (such as getting a trophy which would = Rep for different things,1 of which was being a Premium acct member.hence my example)


Whichever way the Rep system changes, it will have no bearing on Marketplace access. There will always be a minimum criteria to use that section of the site which has to be earned and will not be something you can buy into


----------



## TK421

ENTERPRISE said:


> There will be a dark theme,_* whether it will be available at launch is at this point unknown*_ BUT it will come.


----------



## Banedox

Is there anything we need to do for this as a user? Ive just coming back online after a long hiatus...


----------



## fastturtle

One issue I've had is due to large monitors and low res settings (1600x900) on a 27 inch. I also have font sizes configured in FF of at least 16 due to aging eyes and this seems to impact how a site flows. Get on the Devs about accessibility and not specifying any font sizes while sticking to standard fonts and stick with Serif/Sans Serif for the same reason. It may ease many of the issues involving screen flow and such. Yes I do get annoyed by sites that insist on specifying a bleeping 4 pt font size for a 4k screen resolution. Sorry but I'm no longer Eagle Eyed but closser to Mr. Magoo so stay off the roads when I'm driving.

One thing my aging eyes appreciate is the dark them but give us a bit more control over it or drop it entirely and I'll configure things in Firefox to use my settings on a site by site basis.


----------



## treetops422

Making it easier for people with tablets and smart phones.... You think us new users are annoying now ^^, degradation inc.


----------



## Thumper

Banedox said:


> Is there anything we need to do for this as a user? Ive just coming back online after a long hiatus...


+1

Lllllooonnnggggg hiatus, and will likely still be more of a lurker as my work/life balance has just gone from bad to worse (9-10 hour days with 3 hour round-trip commute, seriously). Just want to be sure I don't miss anything and get dropped into the dark spaces between bytes.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Upgrayedd time. Cool, thank you.


----------



## Avacado

You better have Upgrayedd's money.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Banedox said:


> Is there anything we need to do for this as a user? Ive just coming back online after a long hiatus...


Nothing that springs to mind that is essential.



fastturtle said:


> One issue I've had is due to large monitors and low res settings (1600x900) on a 27 inch. I also have font sizes configured in FF of at least 16 due to aging eyes and this seems to impact how a site flows. Get on the Devs about accessibility and not specifying any font sizes while sticking to standard fonts and stick with Serif/Sans Serif for the same reason. It may ease many of the issues involving screen flow and such. Yes I do get annoyed by sites that insist on specifying a bleeping 4 pt font size for a 4k screen resolution. Sorry but I'm no longer Eagle Eyed but closser to Mr. Magoo so stay off the roads when I'm driving.
> 
> One thing my aging eyes appreciate is the dark them but give us a bit more control over it or drop it entirely and I'll configure things in Firefox to use my settings on a site by site basis.


The current them that you see now is old school and not very friendly to the eyes as it was created in an era with lower resolutions. We will seek to make the new theme easier on the eyes 



treetops422 said:


> Making it easier for people with tablets and smart phones.... You think us new users are annoying now ^^, degradation inc.


There will also be a new mobile experience coming with the migration.


----------



## Sin100

Xenforo is a great platform. I used to set up Xenforo forums for people on their servers on freelance work. If it's anything like it used to be, you'll find it very easy to work with.

If you haven't bought the licence already, I still have an old licence you could buy off me for cheap if needed .


----------



## Sir Beregond

ENTERPRISE said:


> There will also be a new mobile experience coming with the migration.


I can use OCN on Tapatalk now. Is this something else?

The other forum I use that recently migrated to Xenforo lost the Tapatalk use (not sure if platform or owner decision, sounded like owner). It works on mobile browser, but not as nice of a user experience in my opinion as just using the forum through the Tapatalk app.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sir Beregond said:


> I can use OCN on Tapatalk now. Is this something else?
> 
> The other forum I use that recently migrated to Xenforo lost the Tapatalk use (not sure if platform or owner decision, sounded like owner). It works on mobile browser, but not as nice of a user experience in my opinion as just using the forum through the Tapatalk app.


Tapatalk has never been officially supported, granted it still works however, but that is just luck at this point. With the move to the new platform, I am not sure if Tapatalk will be supported. I am going to go with officially, no, considering that is the stance now.


----------



## Avacado

I feel like the site is running extremely slow the past 3 days. Is it the migration?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Site has been running as usual for me but there are works happening from time to time, so could be that.


----------



## CptAsian

Avacado said:


> I feel like the site is running extremely slow the past 3 days. Is it the migration?


Just wanted to say it's not just you, recently been slow for me at times as well.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Agreed on the recent more slow than the normal slow.


----------



## kithylin

I browse the site on Desktop 99% of the time and I'm at home on powerful desktop computers and 250 Mbps wired cable internet. This website with the current version has always run super slow for me. 20-30 seconds (sometimes 45 seconds) just to wait for the website to load/render a page after I click on "next page" or view a thread is normal for overclock.net forums for the past year or so. Writing a new post to post to a thread normally takes at least 60 seconds if not longer. I usually click the post button and go to another tab and do something else for a while and come back a few minutes later to see if it's posted. Ever since the switch to this current version of the website it's never once been "Fast" like other websites on the internet where I can click on something and see a result in < 10 seconds.


----------



## 364958

kithylin is right. The performance of this site when it comes to speed/transfer rate and page rendering has been so awful for the past couple of years. I am personally not a fan of the Xenforo forums I've seen, such as IGN and AmendTech; I feel like it loses the characteristics of a forum and moves it into the territory of limited-bulletin service that we used to have with BBS except it's touch-device accessible. 

I also hope that all of the historical threads from the years gone are not destroyed in the name of site optimizations. I've noticed way less activity on this site since the changes and this concerns me as this transition could really kill (what's left of) the community. 

Good luck to the admins for attempting to pull this off. I hope the site does continue at least to serve as a reference.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all,

Small update to share.

The migration will be proceeding as scheduled and will happen around the end of August. We will be launching in a bare bones state and we will not have features such as Rep,Awards or Rigbuilder. That being said, VerticalScope have committed to getting the Reputation System back online very soon after the migration. Once the Reputation System is back in full swinging action we will be working towards getting the User Award & Rig builder back up and running. VerticalScope are actually in the process of fleshing out a REP system platform that will be the "Benchmark" for all other communities under its wing. This means that OCN will be said benchmark and the new system that will be built for OCN will also serve as a foundation for other like systems for other communities. All in all this means that we will get to see the latest and greatest first and we will get priority development for this system. However to be clear, the rep system that arrives initially will be a very basic and incomplete project, it will be there to serve as a a basic functional tool while it is being developed.

As another piece of good news, the new community rep at VS is great to work with and shares our interests and frustrations. He has worked to build tech communities up from scratch such as Toms Hardware which is a reassuring sign of positive things to come. It always helps having someone in your corner who comes from a community management point of view! For me, this is a positive move in the right direction after what we can all agree, has been a directionless time. I will be working with him on a regular basis with respects to the migration and OCN as a whole post migration. Fingers crossed that we can really make something out of this next step toward the future.

All the best,
E


----------



## Barefooter

^ ^ Awesome news E!


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Tom's hardware website is a train wreck.


----------



## kithylin

ENTERPRISE said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Small update to share.
> 
> The migration will be proceeding as scheduled and will happen around the end of August. We will be launching in a bare bones state and we will not have features such as Rep,Awards or Rigbuilder. That being said, VerticalScope have committed to getting the Reputation System back online very soon after the migration. Once the Reputation System is back in full swinging action we will be working towards getting the User Award & Rig builder back up and running. VerticalScope are actually in the process of fleshing out a REP system platform that will be the "Benchmark" for all other communities under its wing. This means that OCN will be said benchmark and the new system that will be built for OCN will also serve as a foundation for other like systems for other communities. All in all this means that we will get to see the latest and greatest first and we will get priority development for this system.
> 
> As another piece of good news, the new community rep at VS is great to work with and shares our interests and frustrations. He has worked to build tech communities up from scratch such as Toms Hardware which is a reassuring sign of positive things to come. It always helps having someone in your corner who comes from a community management point of view! For me, this is a positive move in the right direction after what we can all agree, has been a directionless time. I will be working with him on a regular basis with respects to the migration and OCN as a whole post migration. Fingers crossed that we can really make something out of this next step toward the future.
> 
> All the best,
> E


Tom's hardware website is *NOT* anything anyone should be eager to aspire to. It's a dumpster fire mess and by far is the most ad-ridden, monitoring-script laden website in the entire internet. Worse than facebook. If the goal of this entire "transition" is to convert it to a website like that... then it will be a sad day to see the end of overclock.net as a useful forum website.


----------



## R0botics

When i saw this topic I prepare to retun here. Nice news


----------



## ThrashZone

R0botics said:


> When i saw this topic I prepare to retun here. Nice news


Hi,
Looks like you just got here to me


----------



## R0botics

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks like you just got here to me


[emoji106][emoji1696]


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Toms Hardware was but an example of a community worked on from day by my new guy at VS. What I was conveying was that at least now I am talking with someone who isn't a pencil pushing suit, for a lack of better description.

Toms Hardware is NOT something in my view we want to aspire to. Different site, different community and different ethos. 

So no, we are not going to emulate that


----------



## ThrashZone

ENTERPRISE said:


> Toms Hardware was but an example of a community worked on from day by my new guy at VS. What I was conveying was that at least now I am talking with someone who isn't a pencil pushing suit, for a lack of better description.
> 
> Toms Hardware is NOT something in my view we want to aspire to. Different site, different community and different ethos.
> 
> So no, we are not going to emulate that


Hi,
Thank goodness it's so freaking jammed packed with animated popup content I couldn't even read an article before i just puke and leave.
Total waste I'd never post a link to it.


----------



## kithylin

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Thank goodness it's so freaking jammed packed with animated popup content I couldn't even read an article before i just puke and leave.
> Total waste I'd never post a link to it.


Fortunately we have an awesome addon called uBlock Origin that I've been able to use to create a custom filter list that has removed enough of the Tom's Hardware website's pop up crap that I can actually read the articles. Except I've had to remove literally 70% - 80% of every web page just to see the content.


----------



## Laithan

kithylin said:


> Fortunately we have an awesome addon called uBlock Origin that I've been able to use to create a custom filter list that has removed enough of the Tom's Hardware website's pop up crap that I can actually read the articles. Except I've had to remove literally 70% - 80% of every web page just to see the content.


Pi-Hole agrees, 82.5% :thumb:


----------



## ThrashZone

kithylin said:


> Fortunately we have an awesome addon called uBlock Origin that I've been able to use to create a custom filter list that has removed enough of the Tom's Hardware website's pop up crap that I can actually read the articles. Except I've had to remove literally 70% - 80% of every web page just to see the content.


Hi,
Yeah seemed pointless to go through all that for their content except for ublock origin part


----------



## Shawnb99

No Tapatalk support


----------



## ThrashZone

Shawnb99 said:


> No Tapatalk support


That would be a good thing.


----------



## Shawnb99

Shawnb99 said:


> No Tapatalk support



I like my Tapatalk!


----------



## ThrashZone

Shawnb99 said:


> I like my Tapatalk!


Hi,
I hate textatalk too many of them around although not probably using cell either to enter it sadly just the way millennials type.


----------



## R0botics

Tapatalk needed I like it either. I hope the team hear us


----------



## zervun

I've been on a couple auto forums I frequent that migrated to Xenforo and both saw mass exodus when they switched from vbulletin.

The #1 compliant was the "mobile uplift" of the forums which is an utterly painful experience for widescreen/large monitor desktop users. ie. - with the Xenforo migration the forums were indented in and not able to go full window horizontal as well as not being able to have a compact mode. Way less data is presented both vertically and horizontally. While this is nicer for mobile users it is an absolute terrible experience on the desktop.

I hope it won't be the same here. Having to constantly jump pages as you only have a few posts per page due to the formating sucks.


----------



## Zero4549

zervun said:


> I've been on a couple auto forums I frequent that migrated to Xenforo and both saw mass exodus when they switched from vbulletin.
> 
> The #1 compliant was the "mobile uplift" of the forums which is an utterly painful experience for widescreen/large monitor desktop users. ie. - with the Xenforo migration the forums were indented in and not able to go full window horizontal as well as not being able to have a compact mode. Way less data is presented both vertically and horizontally. While this is nicer for mobile users it is an absolute terrible experience on the desktop.
> 
> I hope it won't be the same here. Having to constantly jump pages as you only have a few posts per page due to the formating sucks.


That's not inherent to Xenforo. It's totally possible to make Xenforo look similar to our current vB... not that our current vB is anything to strive for. Ultimately it's up to the folks setting it up to decide how they want it to look - here's hoping its not another mobile-centric braindead template like all the other sites vertical stack owns >_>


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The look and feel of OCN is something that can be altered post migration depending upon feedback received. 

That being said the scope of alterations may be limited, depending on what level of theme customization VS is happy to accommodate, but as always I will push for those important changes.

As for Tapatalk, I HIGHLY doubt this will be supported, might still work however, but as it is not a supported product we would not be able to fix any issues related to Tapatalk and the site. Please note that Tapatalk is a platform wide consideration and is not a site specific feature. If Verticalscope choose not to support it on their new platform, then none of the sites in their portfolio will officially support it. As it is now on this platform, it is not supported, it just so happens to still work OK anyway.


----------



## Aussie

yeah nah i don't see this ending well. i loved you for over a decade


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Site has been slow as a snale last couple days or at least slower than normal slow 
Is this tied to this switch or just a new normal.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The site will be slower with respects to back end works, this is not the norm, just to be expected up until migration and possibly a little after while further optimizations are carried out


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The site will be slower with respects to back end works, this is not the norm, just to be expected up until migration and possibly a little after while further optimizations are carried out.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I heard you the first time


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ohhh nice double post !


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yep funny when it happens to a mod


----------



## jbrown

Interesting


----------



## Boomer1990

Thanks for keeping us updated E, I just hope this migration goes better than the last one.


----------



## R0botics

When migration will be complete? We are entering last week of August


----------



## reachthesky

What are the plans to make this website 100% secure? Right now it is not secure. Whenever I visit this website, I open up my task manager and watch "windows installer" go off lol. One time I saw someone using command line utility. Another time 2 "intel" drivers without any names were installed through windows update, even though windows update was disabled. Yesterday "intel - bluetooth" got installed while visiting this website, I didn't even do it and I literally have all windows updates updates disabled. Oh, and whenever I mouth off here, my internet gets disconnected. O and then this real time network inspection that runs as a background process that can't be end tasked, This only happens when I visit this website. O yeah, most importantly, intel xtu showed up a handful of times when visiting this website-after a fresh windows install, no wonder one day an overclock would be completely stable then when i'd run another stress test while visiting this website it would look "unstable" and fail, even though before it passed several tests rofl. Someone on this website is fooking around with my pc against my consent. When is this website going to actually be secure?


----------



## ThrashZone

^^^ that's funny lol


----------



## huzzug

reachthesky said:


> What are the plans to make this website 100% secure? Right now it is not secure. Whenever I visit this website, I open up my task manager and watch "windows installer" go off lol. One time I saw someone using command line utility. Another time 2 "intel" drivers without any names were installed through windows update, even though windows update was disabled. Yesterday "intel - bluetooth" got installed while visiting this website, I didn't even do it and I literally have all windows updates updates disabled. Oh, and whenever I mouth off here, my internet gets disconnected. O and then this real time network inspection that runs as a background process that can't be end tasked, This only happens when I visit this website. O yeah, most importantly, intel xtu showed up a handful of times when visiting this website-after a fresh windows install, no wonder one day an overclock would be completely stable then when i'd run another stress test while visiting this website it would look "unstable" and fail, even though before it passed several tests rofl. Someone on this website is fooking around with my pc against my consent. When is this website going to actually be secure?


The site's been doing this and after a bit of research, I think it's the P3bK4C malware that's taken over this site. I'd suggest you keep your systen updated whilst not visiting this site until it has settled down.


----------



## looniam

R0botics said:


> When migration will be complete? We are entering last week of August


i figure there is 2 more weeks before i need to get some nachos ready for the festivities.

no. i won't be sharing.


----------



## R0botics

looniam said:


> i figure there is 2 more weeks before i need to get some nachos ready for the festivities.
> 
> 
> 
> no. i won't be sharing.


Good,


----------



## iamjanco

looniam said:


> i figure there is 2 more weeks before i need to get some nachos ready for the festivities.
> 
> no. i won't be sharing.



popcorn, pal. popcorn. it's old hat and easy to make enough for everyone.

(there's nothing like watching ocn do a comeback with a crowd in front of a 75 inch screen)


----------



## Lord Xeb

Look forward to the changes Big E. Hope all goes well.


----------



## tehmaggot

Good to see things still improving here after all this time -- I forgot about this little corner of the internet until recently


----------



## Thoth420

Yay! I have had trouble with bugs since the last migration. Cheers fellas and I hope it all goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## SoloCamo

Zero4549 said:


> That's not inherent to Xenforo. It's totally possible to make Xenforo look similar to our current vB... not that our current vB is anything to strive for. Ultimately it's up to the folks setting it up to decide how they want it to look - here's hoping its not another mobile-centric braindead template like all the other sites vertical stack owns >_>


Pretty much my thoughts on it. I look forward to the platform change simply due to the hope that the site speeds up quite a bit. On the flip side, the mobile centric viewing on most 'forums' these days is completely off putting and a major pain to use. I often just get frustrated and don't bother with them.

I'm a simple guy, dark theme, slightly faster and proper wide viewing support is all I need.

Thanks for the updates and I will remain positive in the hope of improvements (and that maybe some of the many lost community members will come back out of the shadows).


----------



## JackCY

Please raise the PM word limit from 5000 to something more suitable for PMs. I think this was done long before but was wiped with last forum move. Right now the PMs are more like Twitter.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Please have a home button and also make it so its easy to tell read/unread posts. Also we need a 'mark all read' button/link as many Xenforo forums don't have it and they are very annoying to use without...


----------



## Zero4549

IcarusLSC said:


> Please have a home button and also make it so its easy to tell read/unread posts. Also we need a 'mark all read' button/link as many Xenforo forums don't have it and they are very annoying to use without...


We've always had a home button, it's the big "Overclock the pursuit of performance" with the OCN flame logo on the top left.


----------



## tpi2007

Hoping for the best, expecting the worst. 

I wish you all the best in this endeavour, Enterprise!

At least one positive thing is that this migration for OCN was only supposed to happen next year as far as I remember from back in late March, early April, when I last set my digital feet on this forum.

Edit: As I recalled, posted by Enterprise on the 29th of March of this year:



ENTERPRISE said:


> The other thing is that the migration is no time soon, I think we are realistically a year away from a new OCN, possibly longer.


----------



## Omega X

"Approximately 40 days" is this Sunday. I suppose there will be changes next week.


----------



## Trippen Out

Will the site become as ugly as the ones mentioned in the original post?


----------

